# baby guinea pigs fighting



## splayle (Mar 3, 2009)

My two baby guinea pigs, Peaseblossom and Blackberry have had trouble getting along since I've gotten them. it hasn't been anything but barred teeth and nipping. Tonight though they got into a full blown fight which I had to end by smacking the top of the cage and scaring them both. Is this normal? Or do they need to be seperated, and peaseblossom be the only guiea pig. This is the second sister I've introduced to her and she didn't get on with other one either. The other one bullied her and this one she is bullying, and I think blackberry finally had enough at attacked her. Either way it was more than a mild scuffle, it was a full fight, and now I'm worried. If I have to give up blackberry, i'd like to do it soon so she can get a new home.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

theyve usually sorted themselves out by now that was a good tip from Sullivan have you rubbed a bit of vicks on their bottoms?(i use to put it on top of their noses), & do they have plenty of space if the want to get away from each other? a lone guinea pig isnt ideal & then again you dont want them doing some damage to each other.


----------



## splayle (Mar 3, 2009)

They got into three major fights last night so I thought it was best to give up the second one. Right now Peaseblossom just seems insistent on being the only guinea pig. Although she seems lonely without a partner, she also won't tolerate any rivalry, so what can I do? I beginning to wonder if they sexed the guinea pigs right, because the pre fighting behaviour that Blackberry was doing is usually male. Even the reaction I got from Peaseblossom when i first got her and she was scared also seemed male. So there is the possibility that they gave me two males, because they are hard to sex when they're young. Hopefully little peasblossom will do okay on her own. When shes older and in a bigger cage I may try introducing another baby and see how it goes.


----------



## Angelbecks (Jan 14, 2009)

splayle said:


> They got into three major fights last night so I thought it was best to give up the second one. Right now Peaseblossom just seems insistent on being the only guinea pig. Although she seems lonely without a partner, she also won't tolerate any rivalry, so what can I do? I beginning to wonder if they sexed the guinea pigs right, because the pre fighting behaviour that Blackberry was doing is usually male. Even the reaction I got from Peaseblossom when i first got her and she was scared also seemed male. So there is the possibility that they gave me two males, because they are hard to sex when they're young. Hopefully little peasblossom will do okay on her own. When shes older and in a bigger cage I may try introducing another baby and see how it goes.


Where abouts do you live?
Have you thought about contacting a local rescue and seeing if they have any neutered boars in? or trying to bond her with an older sow? 

Whats this about Vicks?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I would not risk it anymore.
They can fo serious damage and even kill each other so it is not worth the risk.
Are they definitely both girls?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry just seen your post about the sex query.
Guinea pigs are easy to sex at any age.
Why not check yourself.


----------



## RyLi (Feb 23, 2009)

I looked into how to sex guinea pigs on thursday, we have had Disney and Paris for 2 weeks today and I was concerned, although I woud love lots of little piggies I haven't got the room. Anyway I checked them and was sure they were females, they both looked the same anyway  but I phoned the vets and they said I could bring them down, I saw a student vet who keeps piggies herself and she confirmed they were females ..... and didn't charge me!!!

My piggies have little scuffles and I think that is because Paris wants to be the boss  and she is certainly growing fasting than Disney!


----------



## splayle (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine were having little scuffles as soon I introduced them but then it turned into full blown fights. Peaseblossom so far seems perfectly fine as an only guinea pig. She likes having me all to herself. I just miss the little chattering sounds they made when they were together. When shes older and I have a larger cage I may consider introducing a baby to her again or a neutered bore and see what happens. Right now though she seems content. She was running and popping about her cage last night and squeaking at me for treats. She actually seems less stressed now that shes the only one.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Scuffles for dominance are fine but full blown fights are not.
They will be safer spllit


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

g-pigs are generally quite terretorial so fights with newer members of the pack are common, and can continue into old age. 

Have there been any major injuries rather than just scrapes and claw marks? If not i'd say they're still trying to sort out who's boss. Are they still quite young, as in are they still growing? If so they might not know who's boss till they're fully grown. g-pigs can change who's boss on a regular basis, mine certainly did!

fights can sometimes sound and look worse than they are, if there are no major teeth holes in anyone i'd be more inclined to wait and see if they calm down. The most common place to look for bad bites (completely through the skin) are around the neck, if it's just nail scratches i wouldn't worry, but if there is an open wound going through the skin, separate them immediately, it's a killing bite and will only be a matter of time.

scratches are normal everyday occurences through vigerous cleaning or normal mishaps and squabbles.


----------



## splayle (Mar 3, 2009)

I chose not to take the risk and seperate them. In the future, when she has a larger cage and I know for certain what sex she is (I'm going to ask a vet when I get her nails clipped to be 100% certain) I might introduce another baby. Hopefully then there won't be territorial scraps. Right now shes happy as an only pig. I miss the chattering sounds the two used to make, but the scuffles got too serious to take the chance.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

well done for seperating them.

i hope they are okay 
X


----------

